# Moving to Hong Kong



## koizie

Hi everyone, My wife, myself and baby are seriously considering moving to Hong Kong. I will be paid approx $50,000HKD per month, I am a pilot and will be working out of HK international. I'm a ******, and my wife is Japanese.

I am looking for suggestions about where to live on Lantau Island, and what standard of living we could expect on this salary. 

Many thanks in advance


----------



## JWilliamson

Easy , Tung Chung all airline employees live there, all you will need and full of expats. JW


----------



## VinceP

Hi Koizie,

Tung Chung is a nice little mixed community, I'm sure you'll love it. The main attraction at Tung Chung is the outlet mall and the lift to the mountain where you can view Hong Kong. Very quiet area near the airport, good luck with your property search. I love meeting new people, so if you need a fellow North American to chat with, let me know.


----------



## doggymixed1218

Hi there, I am from US as well and an expat currently living in Tung Chung as well. I think it's a great community. I lived in TC for about a year and so far I have no complaints. The community is small but definitely tight. 

You can also consider discovery bay as well, but the commute might be a bit longer cause you have to take a more expensive bus to the airport when you go to work. I personally had great time living there, but the transportation fees killed me, so I had to move to Tung Chung. Hope this will help you out.


----------



## JWilliamson

*outlet mall*



VinceP said:


> Hi Koizie,
> 
> Tung Chung is a nice little mixed community, I'm sure you'll love it. The main attraction at Tung Chung is the outlet mall and the lift to the mountain where you can view Hong Kong. Very quiet area near the airport, good luck with your property search. I love meeting new people, so if you need a fellow North American to chat with, let me know.


I have to say that outlet mall is no real outlet price. Everything there cost the same as it does elsewhere in Hong Kong. JW


----------



## garyon

JWilliamson said:


> I have to say that outlet mall is no real outlet price. Everything there cost the same as it does elsewhere in Hong Kong. JW


that's true, I am a local.


----------



## pak kokian

*a little further out maybe!*



koizie said:


> Hi everyone, My wife, myself and baby are seriously considering moving to Hong Kong. I will be paid approx $50,000HKD per month, I am a pilot and will be working out of HK international. I'm a ******, and my wife is Japanese.
> 
> I am looking for suggestions about where to live on Lantau Island, and what standard of living we could expect on this salary.
> 
> Many thanks in advance


Discovery Bay has direct round-the-clock airport links, relaxed environment, fresher air than TC, all facilities and conveniences. Rent may be a little more. Many Pilots and airline staff live there.


----------



## Cockroach

koizie said:


> Hi everyone, My wife, myself and baby are seriously considering moving to Hong Kong. I will be paid approx $50,000HKD per month, I am a pilot and will be working out of HK international. I'm a ******, and my wife is Japanese.
> 
> I am looking for suggestions about where to live on Lantau Island, and what standard of living we could expect on this salary.
> 
> Many thanks in advance


That is heaps of money to live on and have a fab time plus you are in a good place for seeing Asia and travelling to fascinating places. Go and look around first rather than choosing where to live before you go. There are so many places with different appeal. I love moi wo but it may not be convenient for getting to and from work ESP during typhoons. Go and take a serviced apartment and look around even places you think out of the way and see what you like best. You may choose to live in the thick of things or prefer a quiet village or island


----------



## Cockroach

Personally I prefer to live away from expats. We lived closer to china in new territories where we hardly saw a white face.


----------



## wangyu2100

nice place to live


----------



## lchung

I would agree with pak kokian by saying that Discovery Bay would be a great environment to live in for you and your wife. There's a fantastic community spirit there, all the amenities you need and superb connections to/from the airport.

The housing options tend to be a little more varied in DB than the high-rises in Tung Chung.

Linda


----------



## fergie

lchung said:


> I would agree with pak kokian by saying that Discovery Bay would be a great environment to live in for you and your wife. There's a fantastic community spirit there, all the amenities you need and superb connections to/from the airport.
> 
> The housing options tend to be a little more varied in DB than the high-rises in Tung Chung.
> 
> Linda


I also agree, I loved living in Discovery Bay. Many pilots with young families live there, the commute to Hk airport only takes 25 mins on the airport bus. lane:


----------



## silviofisher

I would say Tung Chung, Ma Wan or even Discovery Bay. Nice areas, good for expats. generally the "nicer parts of HK" plus its close to the airport!!!:clap2:


----------



## Annajojo

many airline people live nearby airport...Discovery Bay..Tung Chung
rent in Tung Chung is a bit lower, 1 bedroom is 10.5K to 11.5K...2 bedrooms 12K over.
You may contact me for details, no commission at all


----------



## KiTT

Tung Chung would be the best place for you.


----------



## Dawei

Cockroach said:


> Personally I prefer to live away from expats. We lived closer to china in new territories where we hardly saw a white face.


Hey cockroach, can you get a decent sized flat in the new territories that is ****** sized but local-priced? I also prefer to live far away from other expats, opting to go native, and I do speak fluent Chinese (not Cantonese though, but they almost always work with me when they see I speak something OTHER than English). So I would consider TuenMun or some other New Territory area, IFF the size is 1,400 sf net or larger. Whaddaya' think?


----------

